

Twitter Closing Its $400M Secondary Offering Tomorrow - timjahn
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/08/twitter-closing-its-400m-secondary-offering-tomorrow/

======
timjahn
Imagine if you worked at a company backed by millions of dollars from
investors. Imagine that after a few years, you didn't make nearly enough money
to pay those investors back.

Imagine that the investors then decided to give the company you work for more
money, and you could take a bunch out for yourself to keep forever.

Welcome to Twitter.

